# 2nd Attempt!



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

sorry about the tiny size, i was terrified of going over the upload limit! i will try harder next time!


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

I know the feeling, I've just posted some and realised mine are too big!!

Nice piccies anyway, and some good looking watches.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Just snap away and then put them on photobucket as it will automatically resize them to 800x600 for you if you want to


----------



## gaz56 (Jun 13, 2009)

very nice pics

gaz


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Odo said:


> I know the feeling, I've just posted some and realised mine are too big!!
> 
> Nice piccies anyway, and some good looking watches.


I resize all my T.W.F.-bound images in M.S. Paint by using Image - Stretch/Skew, monitoring the pixels x pixels in Image - Attributes, and monitoring the file size in Explorer.

This before uploading to Photobucket, as I do not know how P.b. does its resizing and do not want to risk interpolation/aliasing problems.

Indeed, good photographs, Vamos.


----------

